# What is your best tapered band set?



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

What is your best tapered band set for "normal" or Butterfly shooting?

I'm looking for an easy draw and speed

with Thera-Band Gold, Black or Blue

for 9mm Steel balls (3.6grams)

Sorry for my weak English

Many thanks for your answers

GreyOwl


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is my opinion there is not another set of Tapered FlatBands on God's Green Earth that is able to rival Tex Shooter's Magnum Bands. For ease of pull and speed with a reliable flight path it is Tex Shooter's Bands. Thats it, thats all and thats that, if you are speaking of the Best.


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

dgui said:


> It is my opinion there is not another set of Tapered FlatBands on God's Green Earth that is able to rival Tex Shooter's Magnum Bands. For ease of pull and speed with a reliable flight path it is Tex Shooter's Bands. Thats it, thats all and thats that, if you are speaking of the Best.


Do you think we're allowed to know the tapper on them to make our own?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Magnum Bands are overall Length of 10-1/2 inches and 1 inch to 3/4 inch.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Depends on how much hand slap you can take, I use lead of about that size, and am very proud to say I have callises all over my frame hands, almost immune to slaps now. ( the Mrs hates it but!)


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually I make the Magnum bands 9/16 x 7/8 x 10 1/2 x .030 inch pure latex. They are on my price list at 70 cents each. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

for an easy pull and smooth draw, i would go with the thera band black.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Actually I make the Magnum bands 9/16 x 7/8 x 10 1/2 x .030 inch pure latex. They are on my price list at 70 cents each. -- Tex-Shooter


Hey Tex I've been saying 1" to 3/4" too my bad sorry for that,I don't know why I assumed they were 1" to 3/4" in the first place,I must look more closely in the future before I open my big gob









Actually I'll just measure them properly first









[edit] Oh I forgot to say yeah the Tex magnum bands are my fav too


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Actually I make the Magnum bands 9/16 x 7/8 x 10 1/2 x .030 inch pure latex. They are on my price list at 70 cents each. -- Tex-Shooter


14.2mm X 22mm X 266mm X 0.76mm (thickness) correct ?


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello to all of you.

@ Tex-Shooter: I've got some Tex's Express bands already, good ones.Thanks Bill. I don't know about the Magnum ones and ... (I live in Europe)









@ e-shot: Thanks Irfan for the specifications in mm!

My question is about Gold, Black and Blue Thera-Bands.

GreyOwl


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> My question is about Gold, Black and Blue Thera-Bands.


Pls check this link


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed Torsten have some incredible set ups: very high speed with a very light draw.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually, I like most this set:

TBB, two layers per side, 16mm to 11 mm and 29 cm length.
With this set I shoot 11mm steel VERY accurate up to 20 meters and 10mm steel (for a lower trajectory) up to 40 meters . the draw is only a bit more than 3 kg and the speed with 10mm is around 85 m/s, with 11mm around 75 m/s (at something around 20°C or a bit more).


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

How far do you draw those bands torsten.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

My draw length is around 160 cm.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess I have been cutting mine too wide but they are Slammin !

My apology for giving incorrect information !


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> I guess I have been cutting mine too wide but they are Slammin !
> 
> My apology for giving incorrect information !


I would guess you're getting a tad more poundage







that said I do feel the force with the 9/16" 7/8" set


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, so now I know why I have been having 1/8 inch extree on each of the sides of my forks. But it's workin for me so I'm leavinit.


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

torsten said:


> Actually, I like most this set:
> 
> TBB, two layers per side, 16mm to 11 mm and 29 cm length.
> With this set I shoot 11mm steel VERY accurate up to 20 meters and 10mm steel (for a lower trajectory) up to 40 meters . the draw is only a bit more than 3 kg and the speed with 10mm is around 85 m/s, with 11mm around 75 m/s (at something around 20°C or a bit more).


Hey torsten, is that black or blue theraband? Would you recommend that as the best option for shooting 9.5 steel and 9.5 lead shot?? Just out of curiiousity also is it necessary to use a lighter weight elastic for tieing off, I tie off with gold on gold at the mo but am having a lot of problems with either the band slipping off a fork or a snap directly at the pouch.

Great vids also by the way.

Cheers
James


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks very much Torsten for the tip.

I will cut this set tonight and test it tomorrow.

Phil


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

srs-45 said:


> Actually, I like most this set:
> 
> TBB, two layers per side, 16mm to 11 mm and 29 cm length.
> With this set I shoot 11mm steel VERY accurate up to 20 meters and 10mm steel (for a lower trajectory) up to 40 meters . the draw is only a bit more than 3 kg and the speed with 10mm is around 85 m/s, with 11mm around 75 m/s (at something around 20°C or a bit more).


Hey torsten, is that black or blue theraband? Would you recommend that as the best option for shooting 9.5 steel and 9.5 lead shot?? Just out of curiiousity also is it necessary to use a lighter weight elastic for tieing off, I tie off with gold on gold at the mo but am having a lot of problems with either the band slipping off a fork or a snap directly at the pouch.

Great vids also by the way.

Cheers
James
[/quote]

It`s black.

I would not recommend this setup as the best for this kind of ammo. it`s just my personal preference. I like this black band because of it`s low draw weight (at a reasonable speed). this helps me to shoot more accurate - and this is what counts for me. using thicker Therabands causes a higher draw - not THAT big difference, but when I can use more efficient bands I do so. But TBG has the advantage of less cutting work: one layer per side is enough for this kind of ammo.

I have no experience with TBG for tieing the band to the pouch: I use only the thin yellow stripes. Or thin cotton string or waxed string. But I see no problem with the golden stripes - maybe you should tie them a bit stronger? 
Btw, tieing the band with string and constrictor knot is in my opinion the fastest tieing method. There are a few constrictor-knot-vids on youtube.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Perhaps one of you has some tip to share with!

Who knows?


----------

